# Milton, TN



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Do you or anyone you know own a pit bull? Help fight Breed Specific 
Legislation while having fun at the Volunteer State Bulldogger 
Association show and pull. Our upcoming shows are January 6th, February 
3rd, or March 3rd, 2007 in Milton, Tennessee!! We will have all the fun 
classes as well as all regular conformation classes. For directions or 
more information check out our website at www.vsbulldoggerassoc.com 
Also add us at www.myspace.com/vsba


----------

